# Oh No - somebody using my ebay account!



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I checked my ebay this morning and was quite alarmed!

There were two items in my "watched" folder that I didn't put there. Both were large ticket items: a Caribbean Cruise and a 1948 classic car!!!! Thankfully bidding ended, but it kind of freaked me out. Perhaps whoever did this first checked to see if the account owner pays attention, hence only "watching" items rather than bidding.

I changed my password and my secret question and reported it to ebay. I fear, though, that my message will just disappear into the ebay vortex.

I always communicate through ebay, not emails and wonder how somebody got in. I use ebay mostly for patterns, fabric, notions and occasional other things like toys for the kids.

Has this ever happened to anybody else?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Never log in from a link in your email unless you are 100% sure it is from ebay. It is always safer to go to your browser window and type in www.ebay.com.

Spoofing occurs with Aol, Paypal, and any other service. So just be safe and log in from the website that YOU TYPE. Dont click a link or let anyone type it for you.

So if Ebay or Paypal sent you an email, you should be able to access it form Ebay.com or Paypal.com.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm pretty certain that I didn't log in from an email. I communicate through ebay on the site for this very reason.

This is why I'm alarmed.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

There's some coding some sellers put in their listing that automatically adds their listing (or other listings) to your watch list. It could have been added even from another auction (for example an auction for bubblesgum wrappers could have linked to the cruise) Alot of the listings that make it to pulse (like the make millions on ebay auction) by doing this. It's very possible you were looking at something that added these to your watch list.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I love the paypal spoofs the return address are funny.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

<sigh>

Problem solved.

I just spoke to Mr. W... he was looking at the 48 Plymouth convertible and the Bahamas Beach/Cruise vacation package.

He doesn't have an ebay account and thought that he "watched" the items in a guest account. I guess when he saved it, ebay recognized my IP or something.

:googly:


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

That's why I always log out from ebay when I'm done. So hubby wants to fill up that garage before you do? LOL


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

a while back I did receive a fraud pay-pal e-mail. claiming I need to update my account, the link went to a very real looking web page. I reported it., I also had a similar email sent from someone claiming to be from Bank of America, same setup. a woman at work had her daughter get robbed by these frauds, wiped out her entire bank account. so yeah your pay-pal may have been compromised.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Good to know no problem actually occurred.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Silly Mr. W


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Lucky it wasn't porn.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

HibLaGrande said:


> a while back I did receive a fraud pay-pal e-mail. claiming I need to update my account, the link went to a very real looking web page. I reported it., I also had a similar email sent from someone claiming to be from Bank of America, same setup. a woman at work had her daughter get robbed by these frauds, wiped out her entire bank account. so yeah your pay-pal may have been compromised.


I get spoofs for Paypal about once every two months. I forward them to PP - they always reply with the "spoof" form. Heck, if you just float the cursor over the link, you can see that it's not going to direct you to a PayPal site. I also get the same thing for AOL - update your records etc. I don't have an AOL account.
The threat is very real, though. A guy I work with had his bank account cleaned out when wife clicked on a Wells Fargo spoof and entered password and account info. Took him months to resolve.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

When are you going on the cruise? LOL!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I use ebay all the time...no problems so far


----------

